# What's wrong with these people?



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

What's up with this?  http://www.startribune.com/462/story/800216.html


----------



## canadianmoose

shame it had to be killed. people just need to learn to deal with it. i see 100's of moose on our roads and highways each year, not every one of them have to be killed. we had one in downtown north bay this summer, the cops just chased it through the city until it made it back to the bush :beer:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

Yea, I'm with ya, we see them in the middle of anchorage all the time and people just give them space so they don't freekout. We do have alot of Moose killed on our highways and railroad though.
WOW, I just would hate to see what they'd do if they seen something really dangerous like a bear :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

Then these dipsticks can't figure out why they don't have more moose.
Because they freekout and kill them whenever they see one! :******:


----------



## bnbrk94

Moose live in northern minnesota. They even have hunting seasons for them up there. When they find a moose walking around in a metropolitan area it is not as easy to herd them up with the local police as it might be in anchorage. For the safety of the general public the easiest and safest thing to do would be to shoot the animal and give the meat to a homeless shelter. We dont mind moose here, just dont need them right in the middle of a busy interstate. Before you start bashing the tactics used by local law enforcement in minnesota, you should look at the situation a little closer.


----------



## People

I wonder if your situation is the same as it is here in the BisMan area with the LEO's. "TRIGGER HAPPY" I do not want to start a war of words but when was the last time you heard of the cops taking a dog found on the road ran over and not killed to a shelter to be put down? Yeah good luck they shoot most of them.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

> When they find a moose walking around in a metropolitan area it is not as easy to herd them up with the local police as it might be in anchorage.


We don't herd them up :eyeroll: just give them some space so they won't become a danger to the public. Just because a young moose gets confused doesn't mean you must distroy it  just give them some space and they'll figure out they're in danger and need to move on.
Trust me, I'm not a tree or bunny huger or anything but I like to hunt moose and give them a fair chance and they are yummy. :beer:


----------



## bnbrk94

Have you been to minneapolis? There is not alot of space to give. It is a rather large city. If they could have closed up the interstate for a few hours to save the moose they probably would have. I would assume that this happens all the time in anchorage but here it is very rare so it does get handled alot different than up there.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

OK, have a nice day and enjoy the video below of a nice bull moose in the middle of Anchorage, take notice the drivers stop their cars to give the moose a break :wink: No one calls the cops for target practice :lol: !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8m5Kq2B ... ed&search=


----------



## bnbrk94

ABBK. I can see that this is going nowhere. I have read some of your other posts and for the most part you are just looking for a arguement no matter what thread it is. Minneapolis is nothing like Anchorage. But since you seem to be a expert on moose removal, maybe you could contact the Minnesota DNR and give them some pointers on how to quickly and easily stop the interstate traffic and let the young moose just go about his business.... :eyeroll:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

Minnesota has alot of hunters come up here to hunt moose and thats OK
 
Not many left in Minnesota :sniper:



> Wednesday, February 22, 2006
> Precipitous NW Minnesota Moose Decline Linked to Warmth and Perhaps Acid Rain
> ... and the moose population in Northeastern Minnesota is causing some concern too, reports the Star-Tribune.
> 
> A long-term study by the Minnesota DNR seeking to explain why the northwestern Minnesota moose population has plummeted from a high of *4000 *animals just 20 years ago to the estimated *237 *moose last surveyed in 2003 points to parasites that are harder on moose when temperatures are high. Researchers also wonder if copper deficiency, which reduces reproductive levels and could be tied to acid rain, might also be a problem.


*Maybe it's too much lead  *



> Scientists fear that this population, which is at the southern end of the animals range, is likely to die out unless temperatures cool.
> 
> KARE-11 touched on this story in its climate change series two weeks ago, which The Wild North blogged here.
> 
> Over in northeastern Minnesota, the relatively stable population of roughly 6500 moose is experiencing higher mortality rates than other North American moose and are sometimes dying mysteriously.


*Got too close to the city*, no mystery :lol:


----------



## bnbrk94

I am not sure what your point is? Are you saying the moose decline in minnesota is from too many moose being shot in the metropolitan area? Is that what you meant by too much lead? If that is what you are saying, than my previous post about you argueing just to argue could not be more true. uke:


----------



## Jungda99

Hmmmmm let the moose live so a vehicle traveling at 60 MPH with the High School dance team in the car can slam into the moose then cross the center line and collide head on with a cement truck.

or.. Shoot the moose??

What is the best option here?


----------



## bnbrk94

jungda99, What abbk is trying to say is that in alaska the high school dance team would stop the car next to the cement truck and they would all get out and lead the moose to the safety of the bush! :lol:


----------



## canadianmoose

i think the point we are trying to get across is all people have to do is SLOW down. sure if ur traveling at 120 mph the moose is dangerous. its not like the moose was taking up permanent residence on the hwy.

and FYI i moose isnt a hard thing to spot :wink:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

canadianmoose said:


> i think the point we are trying to get across is all people have to do is SLOW down. sure if ur traveling at 120 mph the moose is dangerous. its not like the moose was taking up permanent residence on the hwy.
> 
> and FYI i moose isnt a hard thing to spot :wink:


I think the TOPIC has been answered "What's wrong with these people?" by some of the responses from people who live there, it's just sad for the sportsman there that enjoy hunting. Good thing they have states around them that have people that are more senseable :wink: .


----------



## Jungda99

I suppose they could could have escorted it 40 miles to the nearest grove of trees.


----------



## bnbrk94

canadian moose, I dont think you understand the size of minneapolis. You are right. He probably would not have taken up residence on the highway. But he probably would have wandered another half mile to another busy highway and by that time it would have been dark and someone probably wouldnt have had time to slow down. The point is that minneapolis has 1 million people. The moose was a public safety hazard and some poor family is having a good meal right now. 
abbk, I watched your video. You were right. The one car on that horribly busy street in the heart of anchorage drove around the moose. I hope the second car that came by a hour later didnt hit the poor thing. Like before, you should call the state of minnesota with your great ideas for bringing that moose to safety. They should get a good laugh out of that.....


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

Whatever :drunk:


----------



## bnbrk94

Good comeback abbk! It is funny how you who don't have a clue about the subject and then prove it with a anwser like "whatever". You would make a great politician!


----------



## People

I am against the police getting to shoot ANYTHING with one exception self defense or defense of another person. Ok the crooked ones can do them self or turn them self in. Either way will work for me I am flexible.

The sad fact of this whole story and thread is most drivers do not pay enough attention to driving. That is the sad fact of this whole story. If left alone the animal would have probably got hit on the road or caused another accident. Sure it may have gotten away with out costing us anything. In a perfect world the DNR could have gotten there fast enough darted it and released it some place safe. This is not a perfect place any where. I will not bash MN for their anti gun laws.

PERSONAL EXPERIENCE.

I was driving to Bismarck from Mandan. I was on East Main St just west of Banaza (restaurant) right before the train bridge and every one was slowing down to under 15mph in a 40 mph zone. What should this tell every one????? LOOK AROUND!!!! Well this sheep (lady) did slow down only because everyone else was slowing down. She was in the oncoming lane (slow lane) side by side with another car. Well long story short I could see her face get that look of "OH S__T" when she saw the doe in front of her. Well she only lost the head light and blinker assembly. The deer ran off running normally from all the other deer I have seen run.

I would feel better if a DNR rep could have done the shot but who knows how long that would have taken.

I want to bash MN for the anti gun laws SO BAD.


----------



## jason_n

bnbrk94 said:


> Have you been to minneapolis? There is not alot of space to give. It is a rather large city. If they could have closed up the interstate for a few hours to save the moose they probably would have. I would assume that this happens all the time in anchorage but here it is very rare so it does get handled alot different than up there.


 minneapolis is such a huge close quarter city :roll: dont the rabbit chokers that work :lol: for the dnr have any tranquilizers or anything like that? Minneapolis is actually a roomy city if you want to look at it compared to New York City Los Angles San fran ect ect minnesota preaches it is such a nature loving wilderness state that is more concered about resale value of lakefront prpety and on the brink of handing out fines too the little kids who piss in the lakes than anything else. and what are the safty issues of using a firearm in a metro setting anyway? But apparently you havnt visited any other lage metro areas that make the twin cities look like Pequot Lakes vs minneapolis st paul


----------



## jgat

That Moose was on a major hwy. It would have only been a matter of time before someone would have hit and killed the moose and possibly themselves and even others behind them that would have crashed into them. When an animal that is completely out of its element wanders onto a hwy it isn't a matter of people not paying attention. There would most likely be two possible solutions for a driver heading towards the moose, hit it, or else swerve and hit the car next to me. I was really upset that they had to kill the moose, but waiting for the DNR to arrive with a tranquilizer gun may have cost someone their life. I will take a dead moose over a dead person any day. Minneapolis isn't like Anchorage. There aren't moose walking around all over the place. This is the first Moose that I have ever heard of anywhere remotely near Minneapolis. By comparing what Alaskan drivers would do to what Minneapolis drivers should do is apples to oranges. It sucks that a moose had to die, but it most likely it saved a serious accident.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

jgat said:


> That Moose was on a major hwy. It would have only been a matter of time before someone would have hit and killed the moose and possibly themselves and even others behind them that would have crashed into them. When an animal that is completely out of its element wanders onto a hwy it isn't a matter of people not paying attention. There would most likely be two possible solutions for a driver heading towards the moose, hit it, or else swerve and hit the car next to me. I was really upset that they had to kill the moose, but waiting for the DNR to arrive with a tranquilizer gun may have cost someone their life. I will take a dead moose over a dead person any day. *Minneapolis isn't like Anchorage. There aren't moose walking around all over the place. This is the first Moose that I have ever heard of anywhere remotely near Minneapolis. *By comparing what Alaskan drivers would do to what Minneapolis drivers should do is apples to oranges. It sucks that a moose had to die, but it most likely it saved a serious accident.


Maybe you won't see any more either if you keep killing all of them! THAT'S the POINT I WAS TRYING TO MAKE! thank you!


----------



## bnbrk94

abbk, maybe we should'nt have a hunting season on moose either. It might kill all of them. It seems that you dont have much of a point and are just looking for a arguement. :eyeroll: For someone that does'nt live here you sure have alot of anwsers to alot of problems. I have heard enough. This thread is closed for me!


----------



## People

DO YOU KNOW HOW TO MAKE A THREAD "GO AWAY"? STOP RESPONDING TO IT. LIKE THAT DARN THREAD ABOUT 223 USAGE AND DEER HUNTING. HECK IT IS OVER TWO YEARS OLD.

Personally use the 223 if you want, don't if you do not. On this issue let inattentive drivers hit critters I do not care any more. It is sad but it is MN it is a state that likes totalitarian doctrine.. It will never be a great place to hunt, fish maybe. I do not fish so I do not care about that part of the state.


----------

